# Puffer fish trying to tear at the tank's silicone



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

My stars and stripes puffer fish keeps removing the sand from the bottom corner of the tank and is apparently trying to bite at/gnaw off the silicone there. I am worried that he will destroy the tank - and himself - if he is one day successful when I'm not around. I keep pushing the sand back only to find he's moved it over again. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Administrator said:


> My stars and stripes puffer fish keeps removing the sand from the bottom corner of the tank and is apparently trying to bite at/gnaw off the silicone there. I am worried that he will destroy the tank - and himself - if he is one day successful when I'm not around. I keep pushing the sand back only to find he's moved it over again. Any ideas? Thanks!


Even if he successfully removes the silicone, i doubt that the aquarium would immediately leak. Most manufacturers apply a layer os silicone on the outside of the aquarium. If you look closely at the way the glass is placed together, they do not put 2 pieces flush and "glue" them, they actually place 2 edges together and fill in the exterior gap with silicone.

Regardless, you need a distraction or method of restriction. For a distraction, place something in the aquarium for it to gnaw during the day. I would try a carrot stick for starters. Place it in the same general area, and slowly move it to another part of the aquarium. I've often wondered if a peeled potato would be effective (or healthy), but have never tried it. In the mean while, try to slightly change the aquascaping in the area by adding some live rock in the same general area to act as a deferral.

Isn't this hobby fun!


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks so much for the suggestions, Pasfur! It's reassuring to know that the tank most likely won't come apart. I guess they anticipated little monsters like my puffer.  Mine seems to be especially interested in displacing the water from his tank and thinks he is on a never ending sea world audition... you should see how much water he whips out of the tank with his tail fin.

I've wanted to feed him a carrot stick in the past because it seems the perfect size and crunchiness for him but I haven't because, well, I don't know how often saltwater fish eat carrots in the wild and I didn't want to hurt him.  I know plenty of fish eat lettuce as an alternative to seaweed... are carrots safe? I will try to research the issue.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I can tell you that I feed carrots to a Porcupine Puffer and a Dogface Puffer on a regular basis. The Niger Triger and Picasso Trigger would also partake of the offering. 

If you are worried, perhaps try a very small head of lettuce, with most of the lettuce already shaved off.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

As long as you are going to the effort, you may as well soak the lettuce or carrot stick in a garlic formula first.

This for example: http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/237366/product.web


----------

